#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Engenheiro de Telecomunicações - Responsável Técnico, consultoria e projetos

## Ranan

Sou Engenheiro de Telecomunicações. Atuo como professor de engenharia, responsabilidade técnica para provedores e também presto consultoria nas seguintes áreas:

•Elaboração de Laudo Radiométrico Teórico e Prático Conforme Resolução 303 Anatel;•Elaboração de Documentação Referente ao Processo SITAR (Anatel) e COMAR;•Planejamento, implantação, operação e otimização de redes Wireless;•Licenciamentos Federais, Estaduais e Municipais;•Projetos de SCM (Anatel) - Autorização, Licença e Outorga.•Legalização de Canais de TV e Rádio (Anatel);•Projetos, construção e instalação de sistemas coletivos de TV;
•Redes em Geral
Além disso, elaboro projetos de: cabeamento estruturado (dados/voz), Sistema de Proteção contra Descargas Atmosféricas - SPDA, Circuito Fechado de TV - CFTV, Sistema de Detecção e Alarme de Incêndio - SDAI.

Como responsável técnico, possuo visto para Minas Gerais mas caso seja necessário, posso tirar visto para outros estados.

Caso você precise de um responsável técnico, uma consultoria ou um projeto nas áreas mencionadas, entre em contato:

E-MAIL:
[email protected]
[email protected]

WHATSAPP
(38) 98805-1777

----------

